
Study links health risks to electromagnetic field exposure - buserror
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-12-links-health-electromagnetic-field-exposure.html
======
buserror
Posting this, as I have a close hacker friend who claims he has now become
hyper-sensitive to electric/magnetic fields for the last few years, and has
all kind of bizarre symptoms like dizziness, headaches etc when for example he
is in a car/plane or near cell towers.

Quite frankly, I didn't hide the fact that I thought it might actually be
self-induced in some ways -- ie inverse placebo... But that paper seems to be
confirming his theory. Well some of it at least.

